

ProjectFlow and the Hard-Learned Lessons from Building a Product - peterkang
http://www.barrelny.com/blog/projectflow-hard-learned-lessons-from-building-a-product/

======
joshdotsmith
Thanks for sharing. Useful to my burgeoning little community of lifestyle
business enthusiasts, so cross-posted here:
[http://lifestyle.io/stories/362-the-hard-learned-lessons-
fro...](http://lifestyle.io/stories/362-the-hard-learned-lessons-from-
building-a-product)

I'd be interested to see some less big picture, more in-depth posts on each of
the lessons you learned. Get crunchy for me. Get specific.

See, for example [https://medium.com/who-what-
why/c744d79a6e76](https://medium.com/who-what-why/c744d79a6e76). Lots of hard
numbers there make me get a clearer sense of what's going on.

~~~
peterkang
thanks josh, definitely agree with you on the hard numbers. i wrote another
post on our WordPress theme product a while back and had hard numbers, which
readers appreciated: [http://launcheffectapp.com/2012/04/launch-effect-
premium-the...](http://launcheffectapp.com/2012/04/launch-effect-premium-the-
first-4-months/)

with the projectflow post, i was trying to talk more broadly about the
challenges of a client services business trying to squeeze out a product and
how the projectflow experience made us realize that we really needed to focus
on our core business. hope it's something other web design companies could
relate to.

